# Probabilistic Method for Predicting Ship Collision Damage خاص ب السفن.



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

ملخص.............................

ABSTRACT

This paper describes a method for developing probability density functions (pdfs) describing struck ship damage in ship collisions.
Struck and striking ship speed, collision angle, striking ship type and striking ship displacement are treated as independent
random variables in this problem. Other striking ship characteristics are treated as dependent variables derived from
the independent variables based on relationships developed from worldwide ship data. A simplified collision model (SIMCOL)
is used in a Monte Carlo simulation to predict probabilistic damage extents. SIMCOL applies the scenario variables
directly in a time-stepping simultaneous solution of internal (structural) deformation and external (ship) dynamics. Results
are presented for collisions with four notional tankers designs.
الرابط هو ...........
http://www.aoe.vt.edu/~brown/Papers/OEIJProbabilisticCollision2001.pdf​ 
تحياتى م/ ماهر * بحرى*​


----------



## motaz_95 (22 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
[/grade]​


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى م/ معتز فأنت مهندس ومشرف واستاذ فاضل شكرا


----------



## م/هيما (31 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 فبراير 2007)

م/هيما قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا



---------------------------------------
مشكور اخى مهندس ابراهيم اه رايك فى اضافه كتب معى فى الفهرس البحرى وجزاك الله كل خير:55:


----------



## qatary (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ... احب الاستزاده في مجال المنصات وبخاصه ال Steel Jackets .. ولكم جزيل الشكر ... 
احمد عطيه .


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2007)

اخى قطرى تقصد مجال هندسه الشواطىء


----------



## qatary (5 فبراير 2007)

بالظبط يا باشمهندس ماهر "offshore Engineering " ....


----------



## tariq awad (15 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على ذلك*

[وهذه بعض السفن التي تملكها المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى عوض كثيرا
اما المهندس قطرى ان شاء الله نعمل قسم هندسه الشواطىء


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## م/هيما (4 يونيو 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> ---------------------------------------
> مشكور اخى مهندس ابراهيم اه رايك فى اضافه كتب معى فى الفهرس البحرى وجزاك الله كل خير:55:


اوى أوى يا مهندس ماهر بس انا كنت مشغول اوى الفترة اللى فاتت والحمد دلوقتى ممكن
تحياتى لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك استاذي المشرف المهندس ماهر
ماشاء الله تفهم في كل شئ 
شكرررررررا


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك ياستاذ معتز


----------



## أمير البحر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيب قلبي اعذرني عن غيابي بتعرف ضرورة السفر


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

